# E-sure Car Insurance



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone got their car insurance with them? How have you found them especially if you have been unlucky enough to have to make a claim? They are coming out cheapest for us, especially as they cheapest company and can get £45 cashback too, and after a long on going claim and poor service from Churchill we def want to get away from them but just curious how E-sure are


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

We have been with them for a couple of years.

Had a claim last November   I went up the back of a van, and did damage to the wing of my car. 
Rung them that day, they were very good and got it all sorted with the nearest garage.  Got a courtesy car very quickly and my car back within about 4 days.  Was very pleased.
HTH x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Baxy said:


> We have been with them for a couple of years.
> 
> Had a claim last November  I went up the back of a van, and did damage to the wing of my car.
> Rung them that day, they were very good and got it all sorted with the nearest garage. Got a courtesy car very quickly and my car back within about 4 days. Was very pleased.
> HTH x


thank you, we will def go with them then.


----------

